# My Christmas Wish List



## jujube (Dec 8, 2021)

Dear Santa:

This Christmas, please bring me a thin body and a fat bank account.

And, please, don't get that mixed up like you did last year.

Love, 
Jujube


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 8, 2021)

Dear Santa,
I have been good this year
Well, I tried
Oh he$% - keep the gift...


----------



## Jace (Dec 11, 2021)

Dear Santa,
Regarding gifts,
Do you judge naughty or nice...on a _bell curve?  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

Santa Baby .. just two words -

Jason Momoa

Luv Pinky


----------



## RnR (Dec 11, 2021)

To spend Christmas Day with my family.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Santa Baby .. just two words -
> 
> Jason Momoa
> 
> Luv Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


@RadishRose 

Be still, my beating heart


----------

